# 3 month old GS hates walks



## zgil86 (Aug 20, 2013)

My 3 month old GS hates walks. Each time we take him out he likes to go walk on the grass, lays down and won't move unless I pick him up. I would hate to keep him off the grass since I want him to go to bathroom. I know he has plenty of energy because when we're back home, I take him to the backyard and he runs like crazy, wants to play, bite. I want to tire him out so I can go over the basic obedience training. Him being hyper and full of energy doesn't help when I need his attention. Any advice? I would love to go on walks with him without stopping every 2 mins. It's only getting worse.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

That's normal, he is tired. It's walk and play at "will" at that age. You should not be forcing walks. Letting the pup go crazy in the backyard on his own is the way to go =)


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I agree with Neko. Let your pup run and explore the backyard. He is only 3 months old and just a baby. I did just short walks - even only to the corner and let my pup sniff and take his time. I also took him in the car to parks and let him walk and sniff. I had to make sure to walk slow. I wouldn't try to tire him out and he can get overtired fast. When he is laying down when you walk him, that shows that he is feeling stressed out and also senses your impatience. For teaching him, just try short lessons - like sit and then give him a treat. Try to make it fun and short. The long walks and the obedience work can wait until he is older.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

keep walking your pup. you don't have to stop because
your pup wants to stop. make sure you're not walking
your pup to far. you have build up to distance. don't
rush any part of your training. your pup is young. find 
trainer (if need be).


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App

Cruz didn't like walking much at that age either. Take it alittle at a time like what was said before. It's a big new world outside the house and yard. May be alittle scary at first. But I'd continue to try walking, if he doesn't want to go far, thats ok. Baby steps.


----------



## AugustGSD (Mar 29, 2013)

I've got a 10 month old that won't walk past the corner. He had a lot of bad experiences with other dogs at around 3 -4 months old, and he just won't do it anymore. I have a fenced in yard so we play back there and he loves it. He runs around like crazy, digs holes, and basically enjoys the outdoors. He will still play with other dogs, but he refuses to walk, and that's fine.


----------



## Kaun (Aug 23, 2013)

Do you have access to some trails or areas where you can allow him to run off leash?

I don't really walk my 12 week old puppy much on leash. I do try to go where we can walk with her off leash because she really doesn't want to go far away from me. I'll also build on that by running off and when she comes running to me I'll praise her like mad or give her treats. I also randomly give her treats when she comes on her own to reinforce that being near me is the best thing since sliced bread.

Maybe you need to take a step back and find ways to make walks fun before building up distance again.


----------



## GSxOwner (Jul 9, 2013)

I just kept marching up the street with the most positive energy I could muster and acted oblivious to her digging her heels in. Also I started taking my neighbors dog who is 2 yrs old on our walks and my pup just learned from his example I think! She walks great on leash now but consistency really does help me in training.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## VSGSD (Apr 4, 2006)

At 12wks no puppy should be walking in public areas unless absolutely necessary (for example, if you live in an apartment and you must walk the puppy to potty) as the puppy's vaccinations are not yet complete and you could expose the puppy to many potentially deadly viruses (parvo, distemper...). Wait until two weeks after the puppy's last vaccination to expose him to areas where other dogs may frequent, in the mean time its not a bad idea to do some leash training exercises in your backyard...just remember to keep any training with your puppy very happy and upbeat!!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

None of my pups liked to leave the yard when young. Very homebound and I don't like dragging them down the street and don't have much patience. So I use the yard for general pottying and a bit of play.

But for exercise, I have to pack them in the car and go somewhere new. As soon as they get out of the car in a new place they would walk like champions.

You see this --> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/development-socialization/111084-proper-exercise-puppies.html


----------



## Martini (Sep 28, 2013)

I have found that my puppy is willing to walk when she sees other dogs walking on their leash. The first time I took her walking alone was more sitting and whining than walking(I ended up carrying her back to my house lol) but when I took her walking with my leash trained chihuahua, she kept up fine without stopping. If you know someone who has a friendly leash trained dog, take your pup on a walk with them


----------

